# shifting with sram vs shimano cassettes?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Does rear shifting shift "better" with sram or shimano cassettes?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Theoretically they're exactly the same. Realistically most people find that SRAM Red powerdome cassettes are noisier when shifting. On Shimano D/A cassettes the Ti cogs will wear faster than steel cogs of the same size. 
To answer your question precisely, i can see no difference in actual shifting performance.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i've never noticed a difference either way.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> Theoretically they're exactly the same. Realistically most people find that SRAM Red powerdome cassettes are noisier when shifting.
> 
> Thanks I did notice this.


----------

